# Best victory salute, ever.



## MellowDramatic

Since this board seems to be dead as of late, especially compared to the TdF days, it's time for a little fun. I haven't yet seen a thread about people's favorite victory salutes, so here it is. Post pictures if you want, and you don't have to choose just one. What are the most memorable, the most unique, your favorites?

I'll start it: no collection of victory salutes is complete without Cipo's "where are you?" win.


----------



## SilasCL

Erik Zabel is very excited for Petacchi's win!


----------



## blackhat

hear thor roar!


----------



## mohair_chair

Judith Arndt, at the 2004 Olympics. This was actually a second place salute!


----------



## Coolhand

Juan Antonio Flecha's blow and arrow salute!

:thumbsup:


----------



## blackhat

*Ttiwwop.*



Coolhand said:


> Juan Antonio Flecha's blow and arrow salute!
> 
> :thumbsup:


its not bad, using a charade of your own last name as your salute's a bit cheezy but I guess it works.
<img src="https://www.roadcycling.com/artman/uploads/tourdefrance_stage11_flecha_002.jpg">


----------



## Kris Flatlander

I really like Pozzato and Boonen two years back at San Remo


----------



## crumjack

Robbie Mac's running man from the '06 Tour.


----------



## Kris Flatlander

Here's another, I have a bit of a Quick Step "thing"


----------



## sellsworth

I thought that Bettini's machine gun salute at this year's Worlds was pretty classic ....


----------



## steelbikerider

McEwen's running man at TDF in '06
Armstrong after Alpe de Huez in '01 
Cipo at worlds in '02
Anything else by Cipo 
too lazy to get pictures


----------



## California L33

mohair_chair said:


> Judith Arndt, at the 2004 Olympics. This was actually a second place salute!


 That's the one I was waiting for- though it could be interpreted as poor sportsmanship- but what I'd really like to see is someone flipping the double bird in a pro race- to their sponsor's logo- the ultimate negotiation in a contract dispute.


----------



## cbuchanan

One of my favs... 

View attachment 105084


----------



## MB1

*No doubt an all time classic.*



cbuchanan said:


> One of my favs... .....


Tasteless but classic. 

I like it.


----------



## stevesbike

*agony of premature celebration*

How about's Zabel (link to pic below):

http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/5740.0.html


----------



## Spezzoto

*One of my favorites.*

"Never let your guard down"


----------



## Steve-O

*Suprised no one mentioned Pavel Tonkov*

Suprised no one mentioned Pavel Tonkov in the 2004 Giro. An aging, mulleted superstar flips off the crowd while winning one of the stages...


----------



## OJack

Flecha, but I am into archery


----------



## JohnnyChance

Steve-O said:


> Suprised no one mentioned Pavel Tonkov in the 2004 Giro. An aging, mulleted superstar flips off the crowd while winning one of the stages...


----------



## mf9point8

and lance at L'Alpe d'Huez are my favs.


----------



## botto

mf9point8 said:


> and lance at L'Alpe d'Huez are my favs.


too bad that's Hincapie winning at Pla d'Adet. :wink:


----------



## SilasCL

*Petacchi at MSR!*

He lets out a big yell as he crosses the line...


----------



## SilasCL

Museeuw, happy he still has a left leg.


----------



## mf9point8

botto said:


> too bad that's Hincapie winning at Pla d'Adet. :wink:


im aware, 

I couldnt find a shot of lance at l'alpe so i just listed it below.


----------



## Tugboat

Bettini for raw emotion...


----------



## Tugboat

And Cancellara just for the dumbfounded looks on the pure sprinter's faces behind him...


----------



## Kenacycle

SilasCL said:


> Museeuw, happy he still has a left leg.


Was there a story about his left leg?


----------



## Kenacycle

Love this picture


----------



## SilasCL

He crashed in a previous edition of Paris-Roubaix and the wound in his left leg became horribly infected, almost had to amputate.


----------



## Rosicky

You mean one of those right:


----------



## crumjack

Rosicky said:


> You mean one of those right:


I really dig the part of the current Saturn commercial when they cut from the body builder to the frame by frame of this.


----------



## ilpirati

This is not a Protour race, but this finish salute beats them all...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EaJMr26F5w


----------



## Faser




----------



## cbuchanan

ilpirati said:


> This is not a Protour race, but this finish salute beats them all...


Seen that before...that would suck for the guy that WAS celebrating but I'll bet that the other one was pretty happy. :lol:


----------



## Prodigy

My personal fave is Gerg Lemond winning the Tour stage into Briancon in 1989 - good sprint between him & Fignon with Lemond giving the two arms aloft routine & punching the air about three times :thumbsup:


----------



## blackhat

*caveman or zabel?*

this one's just weird. and fake. from the opening credits of the new ABC program The Cavemen. Found via the blog <a href="http://www.bobkestrut.com/2007/10/03/captain-caveman/">Bobkestrut</a>


----------



## pedalruns

*Jens Voight!!*










Found this nice shot, but was actually looking for Carlos Sastre back in 03, with a stage win at the tour with a pacifier in his mouth!!


----------



## los318

here's my favorite to date.


----------



## RickMarsh

I really like all the posts so far, but I really think the best is Felix Cardenas at the 2001 Tour de France. I don't know how to load a picture, but here's a link to the picture from Bike News: https://www.bikenews.it/2001/tour/12/cardenas.JPG


----------



## Pablo

Boonen's joy is contagious.


----------



## mf9point8

crumjack said:


> I really dig the part of the current Saturn commercial when they cut from the body builder to the frame by frame of this.



thats the one i was looking for. I have the poster of it.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Intense*

My favorite Lemond, not exactly a salute but all three faces show everything you need to know.


----------



## Pablo

LeMond is le man.


----------



## wiles

*Virenque at Paris Tours*

Against all odds, he stayed away all day. Gutsy. Beautiful. Inspiring.


----------



## ewarnerusa

*McEwen Wins, Hushovd is foiled*

I love Hushovd's reaction to McEwen's win. I think this is '06 TdF. Hushovd bumped McEwen in the run up and unclipped.


----------



## enemyte

Pablo said:


> Boonen's joy is contagious.



That year the race was indeed a Belgian classic, the weather never went above 5degrees centigrade and raining cats and dogs  , just after the first ascent of the Rodeberg and now flying on the descent, right at the back you can see Geert Omloop (in the Belgian Nat Jersey) almost crying because he could no longer feel his hands as he tries to hold the hoods of the bars, he quit (i think) ten km's later.


----------



## enemyte

SilasCL said:


> He crashed in a previous edition of Paris-Roubaix and the wound in his left leg became horribly infected, almost had to amputate.



He smashed his left leg in the _Secteur Bois de Wallers_, shattering his knee cap after falling on the cobbles, I remember this because he was carried out of the sector of pave by his DS and fans while others scrambled for what remained of the bike.


----------



## Peter_Klim

I have nothing to attribute to this thread...but just wanted to say that it KICKS A#S!!


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu

*Thor is god in more than name!*



ewarnerusa said:


> I love Hushovd's reaction to McEwen's win. I think this is '06 TdF. Hushovd bumped McEwen in the run up and unclipped.


Hushovd is my friggin hero.


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu

What about a shot of Ogrady winning at Roubaix?


----------



## Kris Flatlander

GarbanzoBeanSnafu said:


> What about a shot of Ogrady winning at Roubaix?


Here you go...








Now back to Accounting Homework


----------



## crumjack

last call said:


> Take notice that NOBODY is touching him. Hmmm


The guy to his left looks to have unclipped. Maybe there was some contact a few secs earlier.


----------



## California L33

crumjack said:


> The guy to his left looks to have unclipped. Maybe there was some contact a few secs earlier.


My guess is that he overlapped then tapped wheels with the guy with his mouth open (who is doubtless yelling something he'll regret if there are children present) and the guy in the inappropriately geeky checkered flag jersey is busy over-correcting on his way down. What do I win?


----------



## 104824

steelbikerider said:


> McEwen's running man at TDF in '06



Does anyone have a link to a video of this? It was hilarious, and he said in an interview it was a spoof from the Dumb and Dumber movie...


----------



## 104824

Keeping up with Junior said:


> My favorite Lemond, not exactly a salute but all three faces show everything you need to know.


+1 The best


----------



## atpjunkie

*great call silas*



SilasCL said:


> Museeuw, happy he still has a left leg.


but expected from such a srious cycling mind like yours

thx, now I don't  have to find the pic


----------



## Pablo

atpjunkie said:


> but expected from such a srious cycling mind like yours
> 
> thx, now I don't have to find the pic


This one's for you ATP. Henrik Van Looy.


----------



## atpjunkie

*thx pablo*



Pablo said:


> This one's for you ATP. Henrik Van Looy.


a classic

some others

Hampsten after the Gavia

Hinault in that rainy/snowy 1980 Liege Bastogne Liege

Merckx 1969 Ronde after riding the last 70 K alone. "Why should I wait if I am doing all the work?"


----------



## JohnnyChance

104824 said:


> Does anyone have a link to a video of this? It was hilarious, and he said in an interview it was a spoof from the Dumb and Dumber movie...



in the interview i saw, levi and robbie were chatting in the peloton early in a stage that tour, and levi sat up and pretended he was running. he then told robbie he should use that as a victory salute. maybe levi got it from dumb & dumber, but i dont remember that being mentioned.


----------



## gibson00

JohnnyChance said:


> in the interview i saw, levi and robbie were chatting in the peloton early in a stage that tour, and levi sat up and pretended he was running. he then told robbie he should use that as a victory salute. maybe levi got it from dumb & dumber, but i dont remember that being mentioned.


Its from:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/tour06/?id=/riders/2006/interviews/robbie_mcewen_tdf06_3


"One last thing... I had a bet with Levi Leipheimer. We've been talking about it since March in Tirreno-Adriatico. He told me to do a victory salute, but a special one - the Dumb and Dumber move, from the movie. When you saw it, you know that it looks like you're running really fast. Levi will be happy with that and now he owes me!"


----------



## Cat 3 boy

*Don't forget Jaja!*

Clasica San Sebastien 2002 (I think)

That face says it all.................


----------



## fleck

how about a sword?


----------



## ilpirati

Is that guy fron the McCloud clan or what??? Some times I also wish I would have an axe or a sword when riding...but for hacking drivers that don`t mind their own bussines...


----------



## fleck

ilpirati said:


> Is that guy fron the McCloud clan or what??? Some times I also wish I would have an axe or a sword when riding...but for hacking drivers that don`t mind their own bussines...


there were a group of 3 or 4 guys decked out in braveheart style face paint and kilts. Strangly, they were waving Flanders flags?!?

one of them passed up his sword to Treefarm as he aproached the finish yesterday.

(and that would be the Wallace clan not McCloud) 
McCloud was 'highlander'

my wife would be of the Wallace family... way back there...


----------



## biker_boy

*Bettini*

Lombardia. 2 weeks after his brother died. Amazing.

Not only do I think this is the best salute ever, I think it's one of the greatest sporting pictures ever taken.


----------



## California L33

dfleck said:


> how about a sword?


Why do the words, "Running with scissors," and, "Moments before the tragedy," keep running through my head?


----------



## fleck

California L33 said:


> Why do the words, "Running with scissors," and, "Moments before the tragedy," keep running through my head?



the guy behind Trebon wasn't right on him and was lapped so certainly not gona get in the way...

the camera angle makes him look a lot closer then in reality.


----------



## brewster

well....at least it looked convincing...:cryin:


----------



## brewster

Another classic...he didn't realize what he was starting...maybe he did.


----------



## brewster

Another classic from my generation....1991 World Champs. The thing I always found funny about this shot was not so much Bugno because he's like, "eh, another day at the office", but look at Big Mig....he looks a little too comfortable and happy....like somebody just told him a joke and he had a nice chuckle. He was probably the strongest the whole race and knew he was toast at the end since he knew he couldn't sprint worth a pile of poo. 

Sidenote: Those Buckler Colnago Master Piu's with Suntour Suberbe Pro that Rooks is riding were one of the hottest bikes back then. They were one of the first to use a straight bladed fork..."gasp!"

brewster


----------



## brewster

Ras's submittal has to rank up there for Most Passionate...."Yes!!!, I've finally done it.....I've gotten myself kicked outta the Tour!"

brewster


----------



## Kenacycle

Scheck looks like an 8 year old bully who just owned someone.


----------



## brewster

"You know, I'm really not sure how to do this correctly....thankfully though it's the last time I'll have to worry about it." -Jan Ulrich, 1997


----------



## brewster

The cycling world needs more Chiapucci, Cipollini and Pantani types to liven things up a bit....I mean just look at him! He was a joy to watch on a bike.

brewster


----------



## brewster

"uuhh Ms., could I get another Miller Lite?"


----------



## brewster

"Yes, I know. Just hurry up and crown me King already." -Bernard Hinault 1980


----------



## ilpirati

dfleck said:


> there were a group of 3 or 4 guys decked out in braveheart style face paint and kilts. Strangly, they were waving Flanders flags?!?
> 
> one of them passed up his sword to Treefarm as he aproached the finish yesterday.
> 
> (and that would be the Wallace clan not McCloud)
> McCloud was 'highlander'
> 
> my wife would be of the Wallace family... way back there...


The scotsman have a fascinating history...and the Wallace movie is imo one of the greatest of its genear. But forgot to quote that I was talking about this pic:
Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Kenacycle

96' Paris Roubaix when Mapei team takes 1,2,3


----------



## Jim Nazium

*A couple of suggestions...*

Humor: Carlos Sastre at the TDF (2003? 2004?) with a baby pacifier in his mouth

Raw Emotion: Stephen Roche winning the World Chapmpionship in 1987, after also winning the Giro and Tour that year. The look on his face speaks volumes.


----------



## enemyte

*One of my all-time favourites.*

Michele Bartoli attacks with 80 Kms to go on the Mur de Huy with only Oscar Camenzind (world champion) and Maarten Den Bakker for company, the weather is atrocious (It snowed for most of the day, 3 celsius). Den Bakker and Bartoli change their winter mitts, Camenzind wants to change his stripey jersey for a warmer new one, but gets his zip caught, by now his hands are frozen, his mechanics try to do it up for him but in the process loses 10 secs to the duo out front, Bartoli and Den Bakker never look back.

The strangest way to lose a race, could not do up my jersey.:mad2:


----------



## bicycledisciple

Folks,

Organization is key here. Please take a look at the VICTORY SALUTE-APEDIA at 
here.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Henry Porter

bicycledisciple said:


> Folks,
> 
> Organization is key here. Please take a look at the VICTORY SALUTE-APEDIA at
> here.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


That's brilliant. Just an FYI, you can turn off the music with a click on the left banner.


----------



## tbrown524

Rashaan Bahati


----------



## Creakyknees

Ok so it's not a salute but you gotta hand it to Hinault, only man ever to win in Paris while wearing the yellow jersey.


----------



## Kenacycle

Ivan Basso


----------



## mav616

LOL...thanks great thread...


----------



## ewarnerusa

bicycledisciple said:


> Folks,
> 
> Organization is key here. Please take a look at the VICTORY SALUTE-APEDIA at
> here.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


great work! Posting this one from your site because I always love the wheelie finish. Certainly not a victory salute, but it is a very stylish way to cross the line. If I could master the wheelie I'd be showing it off, too. Check out McEwen, no rear brake feathering or anything. I think this is after an afternoon jaunt up Alpe d'Huez.


----------



## velorider4

https://bp1.blogger.com/_a4JGO8WmCVg/Rw5tA5vG4JI/AAAAAAAAATs/fJwMBBT4R3k/s1600-h/pantani.jpg


----------



## nodaknat

*Horner Shootout!*

The six shooter is very American West!


----------



## diadora

*the spanish cross*

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundodeporte/2008/01/13/ciclismo/1200247037.html


----------



## Fogdweller

Creakyknees said:


> Ok so it's not a salute but you gotta hand it to Hinault, only man ever to win in Paris while wearing the yellow jersey.


Hinault did it twice in 79 and 82. Merckx did it in 74 and with two time trials in 69 and 70. Gimondi did it with a time trial 65, Anquetil with a time trial in 64, Romain Maes in 35, Andre Leducq in 32, Nicolas Frantz in 28, Bottechia in 24 and 25.


----------



## Kenacycle

Fogdweller said:


> Hinault did it twice in 79 and 82. Merckx did it in 74 and with two time trials in 69 and 70. Gimondi did it with a time trial 65, Anquetil with a time trial in 64, Romain Maes in 35, Andre Leducq in 32, Nicolas Frantz in 28, Bottechia in 24 and 25.



You gotta hand it to Fogdweller for doing his research and correcting the previous statement made.


----------



## davidka

Michelle Bartoli threw a neat sword slash then back to the sheath salute after winning a classic from a small group sprint. I forget the race..


----------



## Raleighrider

mohair_chair said:


> Judith Arndt, at the 2004 Olympics. This was actually a second place salute!


Chicks so can't fly the bird!


----------



## edo2007

Nothing beats King Kelly at the 1992 Milano-San Remo! What a finish it was too.
http://grahamwatson.com/dublin/kelly/image18.html


----------



## wiles

*another for the books!*

Keep 'em coming big guy!


----------



## atpjunkie

*Johann*

pointing to his rebuilt knee on the Roubaix Velodrome


----------



## mdaugherty

*The Alpe d’Huez Time Trial*

Intensity and determination.


----------



## Susan Walker

atpjunkie said:


> Hampsten after the Gavia


He didn't win that stage! Erik Breukink did.


----------



## giovanni sartori

Susan Walker said:


> He didn't win that stage! Erik Breukink did.


You'd be amazed at how many people think Hampsten won that stage.


----------



## Susan Walker

Private party by Erik Dekker after his 2nd stage victory in the 2000 Tour (still one to come!)


----------



## Andrea138

My favorite salute pics are of myself, but I'll refrain from being a cocky b*astard and posting one  
(I'm not a pro, either, so I don't belong in pics in this forum, right?)


----------



## MaestroXC

mdaugherty said:


> Intensity and determination.


That was a previous stage, 13 or 14 I think. For the Alpe TT Lance was in the yellow jersey, and obviously you aren't going to do a victory salute in a TT.


----------



## treebound

I saw a great salute last night. We were driving along a county back road. Around a corner up ahead three boys, probably 8-10 years old, came riding past on their bikes. I watched in the mirrors as the two in front took off on a slight downhill. The third boy stood up into a sprint on his pedals and came around their left side. At a mailbox at the bottom of the small hill the third boy threw up both his hands in victory as he passed the other two right at their finish line. It was a great finish. Regretfully no pic to post, but I suspect there will be in another 10 years or so on the local racing circuit.


----------



## upstateSC-rider

treebound said:


> I saw a great salute last night. We were driving along a county back road. Around a corner up ahead three boys, probably 8-10 years old, came riding past on their bikes. I watched in the mirrors as the two in front took off on a slight downhill. The third boy stood up into a sprint on his pedals and came around their left side. At a mailbox at the bottom of the small hill the third boy threw up both his hands in victory as he passed the other two right at their finish line. It was a great finish. Regretfully no pic to post, but I suspect there will be in another 10 years or so on the local racing circuit.


We have a winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice

mdaugherty said:


> Intensity and determination.


That's not the Alpe d'Huez TT.


----------



## spu2261

*My all time favorite victory salute*

Only 4 years old, and she's got it down pat. Watch for her in the 2020 season. I'm so proud...


----------



## roadie92

I really like Ogrady's win at Roubaix, his reaction is like OH MY GOSH I ACTUALLY WON.


----------



## funknuggets

Who was it... Bartoli maybe... not sure... but after he won, he cradled his arms as if holding a baby and rocked it back and forth as his wife had just given birth the day before and he wasn't there to witness the birth. I thought that was pretty classy. I will have to look up who that was... can anyone remember off hand?


----------



## thebadger

The rocking baby was done by Vinokourov at the finish in Gap in '03. The day of the Beloki crash.


----------



## ewarnerusa

great wheelie finish for the win. MTB World Cup XC #2 - CDM, Offenburg, Germany, April 26-27, 2008


----------



## pretender




----------



## ToF

I always liked watching Michael Boogerd win- particularly that tdf victory on La Plagne in 2002. Nothing too special about his salute, but he suffered for this win big time. I seem to remember seeing better shots than this one but I can't find it.


----------



## ToF

OK same win:


----------



## 32and3cross

thebadger said:


> The rocking baby was done by Vinokourov at the finish in Gap in '03. The day of the Beloki crash.


Actually the rocking baby thing has been done by quite a few usually signifingy their wife just had a baby or is preggers. I would be interesting to kno who did it first tho.


----------



## roadie92

I like his weelie at the end of the Tour


----------



## teffisk

those are crazy shoes


----------



## johnpaul

Vino's win en route to overall in 2003 paris-nice after the death of his friend Andrei Kivilev.


----------



## EFaber

Zabel's premature celebration is now a verb in the cycling dictionary. It's called getting "Zabeled"


----------



## quickfeet18

whaaa............. oopppps


----------



## celeste55

summerhill's wheelie at cross nats in 06 is boss.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/...6/UScrossnats066/121606ecX_NATS_ELITE_JRM_142

https://www.velocityresults.net/images/264.jpg


----------



## roadie92

Lance's and US Postal's Tribute to Fabio Casartelli


----------



## Dolamite

*Pantani*

By far the best! He was in another world everytime he would win. :thumbsup:


----------



## barbedwire

I hate it when the 2nd and 3rd place losers do a salute along with the winner. It even bugs me to see the winner's teammates do a salute while the winner is crossing. It's just stupid.


----------



## Kestreljr

barbedwire said:


> It even bugs me to see the winner's teammates do a salute while the winner is crossing. It's just stupid.


Not when you worked hard leading him out so he could win. 

*OR *more importantly, when he wins you get a cut of the stage win $$$, which could be a couple of thousand or more per rider (esp. for the GTs).


----------



## pretender

barbedwire said:


> It even bugs me to see the winner's teammates do a salute while the winner is crossing. It's just stupid.


This comment indicates that you don't understand the sport of road cycling.


----------



## barbedwire

pretender said:


> This comment indicates that you don't understand the sport of road cycling.



Yes, I do nitwit.


----------



## pretender

barbedwire said:


> Yes, I do[,] nitwit.


I can only judge based on what you've written on this forum. Anyone who considers the salutes shown below to be "stupid" does not understand road cycling, or even sports in general.


----------



## Kestreljr

pretender said:


> I can only judge based on what you've written on this forum. Anyone who considers the salutes shown below to be "stupid" does not understand road cycling, or even sports in general


I concur. Some of my favorite shots are of those with the teammates ecstatic in the background. I have done my fair share of lead outs and on the few occasions where it has all come together for a win, I am sure I am grinning from ear to ear- 20 spots back.


----------



## Pablo

barbedwire said:


> Yes, I do nitwit.


Then why on earth does it bug you? It's a team sport (kind of) you know. The winner often wins becasue of his (celebrating) teammates.


----------



## Andrea138

Kestreljr said:


> I concur. Some of my favorite shots are of those with the teammates ecstatic in the background. I have done my fair share of lead outs and on the few occasions where it has all come together for a win, I am sure I am grinning from ear to ear- 20 spots back.


Same situation- I work my ass off in the first 50 miles of a road race- attacking, covering, generally making the other team's life hell...

At the finishing climb, I was toast, but about 3/4 of the way up, I hear on the race radio that our protected climber, who'd been sitting in, finished in the top group... I let out a small woohooo! that made other people around me look at me like I was nuts


----------



## barbedwire

It just bugs me to see guys in the background saluting like they've won the race. It distracts from the winner, and it screams, "hey, look at me!" Yeah, it's all about teamwork and stuff, but cycling is the only sport where they do this. Running, nope. Track, nope. Just cycling. It's odd, and IMO just stupid looking. Save the excessive teammate saluting after the line.


----------



## Kestreljr

barbedwire said:


> It just bugs me to see guys in the background saluting like they've won the race. It distracts from the winner, and it screams, "hey, look at me!" Yeah, it's all about teamwork and stuff, but cycling is the only sport where they do this. Running, nope. Track, nope. Just cycling. It's odd, and IMO just stupid looking. Save the excessive teammate saluting after the line.



Barbed- you are wrecking this stellar thread with these asinine comments. plz stopz.


----------



## harlond

barbedwire said:


> It just bugs me to see guys in the background saluting like they've won the race. It distracts from the winner, and it screams, "hey, look at me!" Yeah, it's all about teamwork and stuff, but cycling is the only sport where they do this. Running, nope. Track, nope. Just cycling. It's odd, and IMO just stupid looking. Save the excessive teammate saluting after the line.


Yeah, but running and track are primarily individual events, not team events. In the relays you see teammates celebrating, and of course, you see teammates celebrating a score in both kinds of football even if they didn't directly contribute to the score. Personal thing, of course, but seems pretty normal to me in any team sport.


----------



## Pablo

barbedwire said:


> It just bugs me to see guys in the background saluting like they've won the race. It distracts from the winner, and it screams, "hey, look at me!" Yeah, it's all about teamwork and stuff, but cycling is the only sport where they do this. Running, nope. Track, nope. Just cycling. It's odd, and IMO just stupid looking. Save the excessive teammate saluting after the line.


Does it bother you when a whole soccer team jumps up and down in happiness after their star striker beats a defender and scores a goal ina brilliant solo effort?


----------



## barbedwire

Pablo said:


> Does it bother you when a whole soccer team jumps up and down in happiness after their star striker beats a defender and scores a goal ina brilliant solo effort?



I don't watch soccer. In the NFL, there is a rule about excessive celebration and they call a penalty on that. Should be the same for cycling because in my opinion it, also, is excessive. Now, I'm all for the winner hooting and hollering and doing his salut, but when you see his teammates doing it, that is totally unnecessary and excessive, IMO. Whatever, to each his own, so if you like it, fine. I just think it's stupid looking.


----------



## pretender

barbedwire said:


> It just bugs me to see guys in the background saluting like they've won the race. It distracts from the winner, and it screams, "hey, look at me!" Yeah, it's all about teamwork and stuff, but cycling is the only sport where they do this. Running, nope. Track, nope. Just cycling. It's odd, and IMO just stupid looking. Save the excessive teammate saluting after the line.


Well, I guess that makes one of you.


----------



## 32and3cross

barbedwire said:



> I don't watch soccer. In the NFL, there is a rule about excessive celebration and they call a penalty on that. Should be the same for cycling because in my opinion it, also, is excessive. Now, I'm all for the winner hooting and hollering and doing his salut, but when you see his teammates doing it, that is totally unnecessary and excessive, IMO. Whatever, to each his own, so if you like it, fine. I just think it's stupid looking.


have you ever helped soemone win a race ....? Its a damn good feeling and you get to celebrate. If you don't like it don't look.


----------



## Pablo

barbedwire said:


> I don't watch soccer. In the NFL, there is a rule about excessive celebration and they call a penalty on that. Should be the same for cycling because in my opinion it, also, is excessive. Now, I'm all for the winner hooting and hollering and doing his salut, but when you see his teammates doing it, that is totally unnecessary and excessive, IMO. Whatever, to each his own, so if you like it, fine. I just think it's stupid looking.


Ok. How about when a San Diego's QB pumps his fist after he hands the ball to LT, who runs in a TD? That's not cool either? Please.  We're talking about throwing your hands up in a spontaneous expression of excitement, exactly what the NFL allows. No cyclists are performing organized dances like Ocho Cinco. You can't take all the emotion out of the sport. The participants are humans, not robots.


----------



## Kestreljr

I am posting this so F-stick doesn't continue to screw up an otherwise GREAT thread. One of my favorite finish line photos... also you will notice the boys behind are not concentrating on throwing up their hands. 

And in this image, the loser is pumping his fist too... another sign of emotion at the finish line (god forbid), please don't let barbed see it!!!


----------



## barbedwire

Pablo said:


> Ok. How about when a San Diego's QB pumps his fist after he hands the ball to LT, who runs in a TD? That's not cool either? Please.  We're talking about throwing your hands up in a spontaneous expression of excitement, exactly what the NFL allows. No cyclists are performing organized dances like Ocho Cinco. You can't take all the emotion out of the sport. The participants are humans, not robots.



You're treading into gray area there. An NFL QB who pumps his fist after he hands the ball to a running back who scores a TD is not an excessive celebration penalty in the NFL. You assume that I would think that is uncool, but I actually do not view it as excessive.

If a domestique pumps his fist in celebration after a teammate wins, that IMO is not excessive either. I think that is totally acceptable and ok. What I don't like is the throwing both hands up in the air and taking the spotlight away from the winner. To me, that is excessive and there should be some sort of penalty for that just like in the NFL. And yes, I've won many races and been on the other end as a teammate who has helped block, chase down attacks, set up sprints, etc. A domestique celebrating with both hands saluting is still a "look at me" type of gesture.


----------



## Pablo

barbedwire said:


> You're treading into gray area there. An NFL QB who pumps his fist after he hands the ball to a running back who scores a TD is not an excessive celebration penalty in the NFL. You assume that I would think that is uncool, but I actually do not view it as excessive.
> 
> If a domestique pumps his fist in celebration after a teammate wins, that IMO is not excessive either. I think that is totally acceptable and ok. What I don't like is the throwing both hands up in the air and taking the spotlight away from the winner. To me, that is excessive and there should be some sort of penalty for that just like in the NFL. And yes, I've won many races and been on the other end as a teammate who has helped block, chase down attacks, set up sprints, etc. A domestique celebrating with both hands saluting is still a "look at me" type of gesture.


I was just trying to clarify your position, which is a bit more reasonable than what I thought. However, I still think it's unfounded.


----------



## Kestreljr

barbedwire said:


> You're treading into gray area there.... A *domestique *celebrating with both hands saluting is still a "look at me" type of gesture.


He is treading in grey area! 

You are now stating that one hand= ok, 
TWO Hands = poor form, and unacceptable. 

Early you said


barbedwire said:


> It just bugs me to see guys in the background saluting like they've won the race.


 So also _Saluting_ is unacceptable too? Is that a one hand solute or a two hand solute? What does a two hand solute look like?


----------



## barbedwire

Pablo said:


> I was just trying to clarify your position, which is a bit more reasonable than what I thought. However, I still think it's unfounded.



Well Pablo, I totally respect your opinion on this one. That other dude kestrel's pretty much an *******. Most people agree that it's a cool niche thing that only cycling has. Don't get me wrong. I'm all about emotion and celebration and stuff like that. I just don't like to see the guys that don't win doing a celebratory salute doing a bigger celebration than the winner himself. To each his own though. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadie92




----------



## pretender

I never knew the back-story on that photo of Wellens. Reminds me of that episode of Seinfeld where Jerry got to heckle that woman at her office.


----------



## EFaber

*Not a victory "Salute" but what a way to win...*

Eric Bavalev (Time Pro Cycling) didn't wear gloves and it was hot & Humid this day in Harlem and as he threw the bike to nip Rashan Bahati (Rock Racing) he lost grip. Ouch!

He almost got run over by "Fast" Rodriguez who managed to break hard and slide sideways a few yards without crashing. Awesome.

Bavalev was ok.


http://nyvelocity.com/article.aspx?ID=2308&CID=50


----------



## barbedwire

EFaber said:


> Eric Bavalev (Time Pro Cycling) didn't wear gloves and it was hot & Humid this day in Harlem and as he threw the bike to nip Rashan Bahati (Rock Racing) he lost grip. Ouch!
> 
> He almost got run over by "Fast" Rodriguez who managed to break hard and slide sideways a few yards without crashing. Awesome.
> 
> Bavalev was ok.
> 
> 
> http://nyvelocity.com/article.aspx?ID=2308&CID=50




Lack of gloves is a poor excuse for that amateurish manuver. There were other dudes that were yelling at him after the race for being such a squirrel, sweaty palms or not.


----------



## nicks2192




----------



## aldiyo

i liked diluca's salute at Liege- Bastogne - Liege last year.


----------



## Andrea138

Hahahaa- He's got arms like my 80 year old grandfather!


----------



## ewarnerusa

A new "Ooops, thought I had it" finish. Bettini beats Glomser, Stage 1 Tour of Austria 2008


----------



## pretender

Classic.


----------



## jsedlak

Much better in motion, and not cycling at all... but easily the best.

Schumacher's wins have been some of the most emotional wins I have ever seen.


----------



## pretender

jsedlak said:


> Much better in motion, and not cycling at all... but easily the best.


You've got to be joking.


----------



## jsedlak

pretender said:


> You've got to be joking.


He jumps three feet in the air after winning with the most ecstatic look on his face, looking as fresh as he did when he got in the car... so for me, no..


----------



## pretender

jsedlak said:


> He jumps three feet in the air after winning with the most ecstatic look on his face, looking as fresh as he did when he got in the car... so for me, no..


Perhaps you are on the wrong discussion board.

I wonder if he uses his main sponsor's products.


----------



## jsedlak

pretender said:


> Perhaps you are on the wrong discussion board.
> 
> I wonder if he uses his main sponsor's products.


Perhaps you are in the wrong thread. This thread isn't about using a sponsor's products. Never-the-less, Schumacher did everytime he raced. Shell, AMD, Ferrari and OMP were all part of his outfit or his car. Did Lance only use USPS? Perhaps he used FedEx? By the way, if you were speaking of Marlboro then no, I am willing to bet he didn't. But cigarette companies were kicked out a year or two ago.

No where in the thread title or the original post said this was limited to cycling only. (And yes, I know I am on a cycling board.) The thread asked about victory salutes, so I posted my favorite. That is all that needs to be said. kthxbai2u


----------



## JSR

jsedlak said:


> No where in the thread title or the original post said this was limited to cycling only.


Fair enough, but a finger sticking out of a cockpit does not a "best victory salute" make. IMHO.

JSR


----------



## jsedlak

JSR said:


> Fair enough, but a finger sticking out of a cockpit does not a "best victory salute" make. IMHO.
> 
> JSR


You have to see it in motion and know that he is pumping his fists in rapid succession after dancing on a knife edge for so long as well as going around turns at 60-100mph.


----------



## pretender

I knew Formula 1 fans were dips, but who knew they were such _touchy_ dips?


----------



## California L33

jsedlak said:


> You have to see it in motion and know that he is pumping his fists in rapid succession...


Isn't that how kids get truck drivers to blow their air horns?  I won't criticize you for posting F1 in the Road Bike forum. Enthusiastic or not, there's just not much of the driver showing for a great victory salute- and what is, is covered in Nomex. Got a YouTube link? Maybe we'll change our minds.


----------



## wipeout

Keeping up with Junior said:


> My favorite Lemond, not exactly a salute but all three faces show everything you need to know.


Yup, a classic...


----------



## Andrea138

"oh My Gawd, My Shorts Are On Fireeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr_John

Regarding the Lemond: Holy moly... looks like his quads are going to explode.



> A new "Ooops, thought I had it" finish. Bettini beats Glomser, Stage 1 Tour of Austria 2008


I don't follow pro cycling much, but like Bettini a lot, so that's great.


----------



## roadie92




----------



## chase196126

Here is a new personal favorite salute. First a bit of back story: 

At the queen stage of the Tour of Utah, Jeff Louder makes a late race attack to bridge up to race leader Blake Caldwell. He catches and passes Caldwell making a stab at taking over the leader’s jersey. Louder hits the line, sits up, and realizes his jersey is unzipped but he is too tired to use the zipper. Instead he grabs the two halves, awkwardly pulls them together, and starts to vigorously point to the BMC logo. 

Jeff sometimes races our local Tuesday night crit series, and I have never seen him so tired/out of it in my life.


----------



## OctaBech

Ricco because of the irony.










Do anyone remember what he yelled?


----------



## idunno

haha...this had to suck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftdoe6r-bu4


----------



## lampshade

Maybe not the best, but unique:


----------



## fasteddy07

lampshade said:


> Maybe not the best, but unique:


Yeah,

That was the 'rock the baby' if I recall correctly


----------



## fasteddy07

*Since this has been revived,*

How about










or










and in the never again will I do that department, sure you have all seen;






and..






or, to do it in MTB style







Nuff of that...


----------



## Wildstar87

*Actually that was Vino..*

He was the rock the baby victory salute.. Carlos was just the pacifier..


----------



## ewarnerusa

photo from velonews.com | Photo: Mitch Clinton. 2009 Dana Point crit: Men's winner Bahati. Looks cool, calm, and collected.


----------



## RickMarsh

*Tough-looking guy, tough-looking team strip*

He looks like he's ready to do the course again!


----------



## tri-ac

diadora said:


> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundodeporte/2008/01/13/ciclismo/1200247037.html


wow! just wow!


----------



## zoikz

*true grit*

Ka-boom. And winning with time to spare


----------



## pretender

That one of Boom is epic.


----------



## Art853

Emilia Fahlin Tour of California Women's Criterium 2009










https://autobus.cyclingnews.com/pho...california_women09/mjc2009-02-15_13-53-28_288

Bettini TOC Stage 4 2007


----------



## Gregpape23

crappy music, but what a great finish. He looks genuinly happy. Skip ahead to about minute 2.


----------



## pretender

Art853 said:


> Emilia Fahlin Tour of California Women's Criterium 2009
> 
> Bettini TOC Stage 4 2007


Neither of those are victory salutes.


----------



## TedH

biker_boy said:


> Lombardia. 2 weeks after his brother died. Amazing.
> 
> Not only do I think this is the best salute ever, I think it's one of the greatest sporting pictures ever taken.


Gotta say, I was really moved by this one when it happened. I was always hot and cold with Bettini, but this was fantastic. The only other sporting moment I can readily think of that was this emotional is Jimmy Valvano's cancer speech at the ESPYs (http://www.jimmyv.org/remembering-jim/espy-awards-speech.html).


----------



## TedH

A little surprised this wasn't mentioned yet - Erik Dekker 2004 Paris-Tours. Day-long break; caught, attacks twice more, hits the line solo with 1sec to spare. Brilliant, aggressive race and win. The only time I enjoyed watching Tours where I actually was yelling at the TV.

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/worldcup04/paristours04/index.php?id=image048

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/photos/2004/worldcup04/paristours04/index.php?id=CH0216

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/phot...urs04/index.php?id=cycling-fra-paris-tours-43

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/phot...urs04/index.php?id=cycling-fra-paris-tours-45


----------



## takmanjapan

*There's a reason why...*

There's a reason why they call him Killer! Almost as mean as Hinault...



aldiyo said:


> i liked diluca's salute at Liege- Bastogne - Liege last year.


----------



## takmanjapan

*Simeoni at the Vuelta*

Say what you will about him but you have to take your hat off to the guy who wins with enough of a solo lead in a grand tour to slow down, STOP, pick up your bike and give it a SMOOCH and then walk across the line. I think Guiseppe Olmo musta cracked a smile in his grave after that one.

Second place still has to go to McEwans running man. Too bad I cant find it on youtube anywhere...


----------



## alexb618

jsedlak said:


> No where in the thread title or the original post said this was limited to cycling only.


RoadBikeReview Forums > Classic Forums > *Pro Cycling* - Tour de France Discussion


----------



## Creakyknees

In answer to Simeoni's: Grewal at Morgul Bismarck, 1983.


----------



## HOOKEM

*Lance Sestriere 1999.*

The one where he is looking up. I can't find a picture of  it to save my life. I have it on the Special Edition that bicycling Magazine issued that year but I can't find it online anywhere. Anyone have it?


----------



## lastchild

Not _one_ picture of Cipollini!?

Still miss him...


----------



## mendo

TDF Stage 13 2009


----------



## carbonLORD

chase196126 said:


> Here is a new personal favorite salute. First a bit of back story:
> 
> At the queen stage of the Tour of Utah, Jeff Louder makes a late race attack to bridge up to race leader Blake Caldwell. He catches and passes Caldwell making a stab at taking over the leader’s jersey. Louder hits the line, sits up, and realizes his jersey is unzipped but he is too tired to use the zipper. Instead he grabs the two halves, awkwardly pulls them together, and starts to vigorously point to the BMC logo.
> 
> Jeff sometimes races our local Tuesday night crit series, and I have never seen him so tired/out of it in my life.


I know that jersey ... heh, looks like he is pointing at the part on his chest, which says "Sponsor Yourself" ...


----------



## rydog9991

mendo said:


> TDF Stage 13 2009


I thought that was great. A little pansyish. But great.


----------



## Tugboat

lastchild said:


> Not _one_ picture of Cipollini!?
> 
> Still miss him...


Did you miss the very first post in this thread??? Cipo makes at least one more appearance a few pages in as well.


----------



## Tugboat

Thor and the Cervelo salute at the Tour of California was pretty good...










And Simon Gerrans at the Giro...


----------



## erol/frost

The one of Filip Meirhage pumping his fists and screaming with biceps bulging with veins. 

Sure a doper but still a great pic...


----------



## sacroadie

roadie92 said:


> Lance's and US Postal's Tribute to Fabio Casartelli


This one gets my vote as well. Thanks for posting those pics.

Pretty cool clip of Lance's finish at Limoges. Watch how hard he attacks the lead group, right at the end of the video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaHsY6nuab0


----------



## pretender

zoikz said:


> Ka-boom. And winning with time to spare


Actually I think it was a second to Nys. Koppenberg 2008?


----------



## pretender

sacroadie said:


> This one gets my vote as well. Thanks for posting those pics.
> 
> Pretty cool clip of Lance's finish at Limoges. Watch how hard he attacks the lead group, right at the end of the video...


He used to be a great cyclist.


----------



## fluidEffects03

Here's a good salute on one wheel.


----------



## takmanjapan

*Look closer*

Rooks' Colnago looks suspisciously like a TVT carbon.... but Colnago's are always sweet.




brewster said:


> Another classic from my generation....1991 World Champs. The thing I always found funny about this shot was not so much Bugno because he's like, "eh, another day at the office", but look at Big Mig....he looks a little too comfortable and happy....like somebody just told him a joke and he had a nice chuckle. He was probably the strongest the whole race and knew he was toast at the end since he knew he couldn't sprint worth a pile of poo.
> 
> Sidenote: Those Buckler Colnago Master Piu's with Suntour Suberbe Pro that Rooks is riding were one of the hottest bikes back then. They were one of the first to use a straight bladed fork..."gasp!"
> 
> brewster


----------



## roadnewguy

barbedwire said:


> It just bugs me to see guys in the background saluting like they've won the race. It distracts from the winner, and it screams, "hey, look at me!" Yeah, it's all about teamwork and stuff, but cycling is the only sport where they do this. Running, nope. Track, nope. Just cycling. It's odd, and IMO just stupid looking. Save the excessive teammate saluting after the line.


how about 16 hours + finish line celebrations at ironman triathlons? are you also bothered by them? by the time this lady finished, the winner already had dinner, took a shower, maybe even had a few beers lol!

https://individual.utoronto.ca/notorious/ironman/lynn_finish.jpg


----------



## flyingheel




----------



## MellowDramatic

Wow, I can't believe this...I don't come back very often, and now my thread is going on 2 years strong. Keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## California L33

joehartley said:


> Wow, I can't believe this...I don't come back very often, and now my thread is going on 2 years strong. Keep 'em coming folks.


Maybe someday it will be a high honor for the pros to have their pictures posted here.


----------



## IAmCosmo

roadnewguy said:


> how about 16 hours + finish line celebrations at ironman triathlons? are you also bothered by them? by the time this lady finished, the winner already had dinner, took a shower, maybe even had a few beers lol!
> 
> https://individual.utoronto.ca/notorious/ironman/lynn_finish.jpg


If I ever finished an Ironman, regardless of finishing first or way last, I'm going to set up a table and have a tea party at the finish line.


----------



## pretender

roadnewguy said:


> how about 16 hours + finish line celebrations at ironman triathlons? are you also bothered by them? by the time this lady finished, the winner already had dinner, took a shower, maybe even had a few beers lol!
> 
> https://individual.utoronto.ca/notorious/ironman/lynn_finish.jpg


Lame.

Could she be any slower?

The topic of the thread is victory salutes, not "accomplishment" salutes.


----------



## California L33

pretender said:


> Lame.
> 
> Could she be any slower?
> 
> The topic of the thread is victory salutes, not "accomplishment" salutes.


That was a victory to her. 

What's your best Iron Man time, BTW?


----------



## CleavesF

California L33 said:


> That was a victory to her.
> 
> What's your best Iron Man time, BTW?


+1

I'm sure for most of us it's DNF.


----------



## Marcos_E

CleavesF said:


> +1
> 
> I'm sure for most of us it's DNF.


I think it'd actually be DNS, mate.


----------



## oily666

brewster said:


> The cycling world needs more Chiapucci, Cipollini and Pantani types to liven things up a bit....I mean just look at him! He was a joy to watch on a bike.
> 
> brewster



*Couldn't agree more,*


----------



## oily666

Always Liked These


----------



## Tugboat

I'm really liking the way Jay Thompson (Fly V Australia) celebrated winning a stage of the Tour of Wellington in New Zealand yesterday...


----------



## cendres




----------



## pretender




----------



## TWB8s

fluidEffects03 said:


> Here's a good salute on one wheel.


Rossi rocks!


----------



## Creakyknees

pretender said:


>


yeah +1, good story, homeboy wins the rainbow jersey.


----------



## Morison

*The funny part about this one...*



Kris Flatlander said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to Accounting Homework


is that it appears as though O'Grady is pointing to the sign for a local shop, Hollywood Cycles. That is the shop owner holding the sign. He had this pic posted in the shop for a while.


----------



## cendres

And that is Hollywood hisownself holding the sign. Sans shirt. Goofball. Master of guerrilla marketing, though.


----------



## cbuchanan

cendres said:


> And that is Hollywood hisownself holding the sign. Sans shirt. Goofball. Master of guerrilla marketing, though.


and just an all-around cool guy. :thumbsup: Sweet shot of O'Grady for sure.


----------



## dwgranda

How is it no one's posted the Sorensen mugging?


----------



## roadie92

https://www.beijingolympicsfan.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/img214537706.jpg


----------



## steve_e_f

horner @ Romandie. The dude was happy.


----------



## Andrea138

When you can out-sprint Tina Pic on junior gears:


----------



## williamf777

I can't believe that nobody posted Cavendish's salute to himself.


----------



## thechriswebb

williamf777 said:


> I can't believe that nobody posted Cavendish's salute to himself.



That one was weird.


----------



## zoikz

*André Greipel TDU*

Total control


----------



## g29er

.









Carlos Sastre 2003. One of my favorites.


----------



## thechriswebb

g29er said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Sastre 2003. One of my favorites.


That one always grosses me out for some reason.


----------



## g29er

brewster said:


> The cycling world needs more Chiapucci, Cipollini and Pantani types to liven things up a bit....I mean just look at him! He was a joy to watch on a bike.
> 
> brewster


Thats an awesome one. Look at that intensity.


----------



## LostViking

Peter Sagan - Paris-Nice, 3rd Stage, 2010

Simple fist up in the air - that says it all.


----------



## Creakyknees

did anybody post this one yet? one of my personal favorites.


----------



## PDex

Creakyknees said:


> did anybody post this one yet? one of my personal favorites.


Nice. 

(Shave your legs).


----------



## Keski

thechriswebb said:


> That one was weird.


That was a homage to DZnuts chamois cream.


----------



## leadag

saw this shot this morning on cyclingnews.com, and immediately thought of this thread!


----------



## spade2you

leadag said:


> saw this shot this morning on cyclingnews.com, and immediately thought of this thread!


Yup. Amazing. Totally worth flashing the 2 sign. Too bad Greipel currently has more wins than fingers!


----------



## Bianchigirl

spade2you said:


> Yup. Amazing. Totally worth flashing the 2 sign. Too bad Greipel currently has more wins than fingers!


Yeah, that Chavendish - he's pure class


----------



## spade2you

Bianchigirl said:


> Yeah, that Chavendish - he's pure class


Too bad he didn't have time to pick his nose like MSR last year.


----------



## pretender

Bianchigirl said:


> Chavendish


lolll


----------



## ronbo613

> Yeah, that Cavendish - he's pure class


Good riders win, great riders win with style.
Cavendish is a good rider.


----------



## leadag

errr. i think 'two wins' is only a coincidence.. there's a 'stronger' message....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_sign


----------



## mquetel

How about a little Tom Steels?


----------



## MaddSkillz

Does he have Down's?


----------



## MaddSkillz

zoikz said:


> Total control


Yeah, that one is awesome! One of the best for sure!


----------



## atpjunkie

*Andrea*



Andrea138 said:


> When you can out-sprint Tina Pic on junior gears:


is that Coryn Rivera?????
mad fast.beating pros on jr gearing
has how many Nat Champs and is how old????
part of our SoCal Cross scene


----------



## Creakyknees

Taylor Phinney wins Stage 4, 2010 Tour of the Gila:


----------



## atpjunkie

*not a number 2*



spade2you said:


> Yup. Amazing. Totally worth flashing the 2 sign. Too bad Greipel currently has more wins than fingers!


more affectionately referred to as 'flipping the bird'


----------



## ewarnerusa

*chase the bike*

Jose Hermida, 2010 Houffalize World Cup. I cracked up when he pulled this, he is always good for a laugh. He's on this thread near the beginning with the Spanish Cross as he wins a CX race.
from Cyclingnews.com
https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/m...s-1-cdm/elite-men-cross-country/photos/119160


----------



## Andrea138

Bump... this thread should keep going forever...


----------



## FatGut1

Creakyknees said:


> did anybody post this one yet? one of my personal favorites.


Love the crime scene tape in the background.:thumbsup:


----------



## nayr497

Love this thread!


----------



## waldo425

This thread needs more photos.


----------



## frpax

The one that got me started into cycling:


----------



## Creakyknees

frpax said:


> The one that got me started into cycling:


one of my favorites too. 

here's the story of that race, in his own words:

https://www.alexigrewal.com/index.php/blog


----------



## frpax

Creakyknees said:


> one of my favorites too.
> 
> here's the story of that race, in his own words:
> 
> http://www.alexigrewal.com/index.php/blog


I'd never read that before. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## alexb618

gregory bauge's salute is so good, looks like he is about to eat someone!


----------



## Creakyknees

Here's a nice one to start the 2011 season










Daniele Pietropolli (Lampre - ISD) celebrates his victory in Catanzaro. Stage 1, Giro della Provincia di Reggio Calabria-Challenge Calabria 2011.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

New Lampre kit is hot !


----------



## Purt

Salsa_Lover said:


> New Lampre kit is hot !


negative


----------



## kbwh

SilasCL said:


> Museeuw, happy he still has a left leg.


No other even comes close.


----------



## LostViking

*Second is First Loser*



Creakyknees said:


> Here's a nice one to start the 2011 season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniele Pietropolli (Lampre - ISD) celebrates his victory in Catanzaro. Stage 1, Giro della Provincia di Reggio Calabria-Challenge Calabria 2011.


Like the guy behind him...totally peed-off to come in second...as it should be.


----------



## frpax

LostViking said:


> Like the guy behind him...totally peed-off to come in second...as it should be.


Actually, I like the 2nd place "salute" many times more than the winner!


----------



## ::dyslexic::

frpax said:


> Actually, I like the 2nd place "salute" many times more than the winner!


The third place is just content to be on the "sunday" morning ride.

I would love it if one of the Sprinters would salute with a mocking of recent doping scandals. Maybe carrying an inhaler and "take a puff" crossing the line.


----------



## waldo425

::dyslexic:: said:


> The third place is just content to be on the "sunday" morning ride.
> 
> I would love it if one of the Sprinters would salute with a mocking of recent doping scandals. Maybe carrying an inhaler and "take a puff" crossing the line.


With the amount of Elite level cyclists with legitimate asthma that is less a statement and more a medical necessity.


----------



## LostViking

*NFL rules?*



::dyslexic:: said:


> I would love it if one of the Sprinters would salute with a mocking of recent doping scandals. Maybe carrying an inhaler and "take a puff" crossing the line.


Just waiting for the UCI to impose monetary penalties for celebration/unsportsman-like conduct like in the NFL - sounds stupid right? 

Kind of like charging money for approving frames....


----------



## yurl

williamf777 said:


> I can't believe that nobody posted Cavendish's salute to himself.


i know its crass but one of my favs. maybe he was paying homage to the 3 legged Isle of Man thing.


----------



## setonz

Was there to see this first hand, Bling made seasoned pros look like B graders.


----------



## Garrison

No one mentioned Cav's bunny hop over the finish line? Can't remember which race it was.


----------



## chuckice

Stevic @ Qinghai Lake


----------



## eraSSerhead

*Maybe not the best ever...*

but the best I've seen this season:


----------



## tranzformer




----------



## roadie92

My favorite of 2011 thus far:


----------



## pretender

tranzformer, you beat me to it.


----------



## Creakyknees

tranzformer said:


>



I find myself liking Voeckler more and more, against my better judgement (he is French, after all).


----------



## nenad

chuckice said:


> Stevic @ Qinghai Lake


A salute that was completely misunderstood and misinterpreted by the UCI and which, as such, proved to be detrimental for his career...since 2008. he cannot seem to get a break.


----------



## roadie92

The BISSELL team dominated the MERCO Credit Union Cycling Classic opener


----------



## pretender

roadie92 said:


> The BISSELL team dominated the MERCO Credit Union Cycling Classic opener


This sentence makes me laugh.


----------



## Perico

nenad said:


> A salute that was completely misunderstood and misinterpreted by the UCI and which, as such, proved to be detrimental for his career...since 2008. he cannot seem to get a break.


I just saw this and am dying to find out how his salute was "misunderstood."


----------



## chuckice

nenad said:


> A salute that was completely misunderstood and misinterpreted by the UCI and which, as such, proved to be detrimental for his career...since 2008. he cannot seem to get a break.


I would guess his doping link didn't help more than anything else.


----------



## Perico

chuckice said:


> I would guess his doping link didn't help more than anything else.


Oh, I don't care why he had troubles with teams, I just want to know how that salute can be misunderstood.


----------



## waldo425

Perico said:


> Oh, I don't care why he had troubles with teams, I just want to know how that salute can be misunderstood.


Me too. Seems pretty damn straight forward to me.


----------



## eraSSerhead

frpax said:


> I'd never read that before. Thanks for posting the link!


+1...


----------



## eraSSerhead

roadie92 said:


> My favorite of 2011 thus far:


This one reminded me of Martin for some reason.


----------



## carlosflanders

double post


----------



## carlosflanders

Not so much the victory salute as the follow car.


----------



## harlond

*Here's an unusual one*

Paris-Nice stage 5, Kloeden shows the emotion:


----------



## eraSSerhead

Remy Di Gregorio's awesome lazy boy salute in stage 7 of Paris-Nice today.


----------



## waldo425

Cameron Meyer winning the 2011 TDU and Common Wealth Games Madison I think.


----------



## ewarnerusa

*Greipel*

Greipel smiles about how easy it was to crush his breakaway companions in day 1 of KBC-Driedaagse De Panne-Koksijde 2011. 
Photo off cyclingnews.com. https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/kbc-driedaagse-de-panne-koksijde-2-hc-1/stage-1/photos/165809


----------



## T0mi

My favorite : Florian Rousseau, Perth 1997. He had enough momentum to start saluting even before he had passed Fiedler.

at around 6:20 in this video :





And Magne in 2000 at Manchester, his 3rd world championship title in keirin, with that bulldog face and finger pointed to the public (at ~4:00)


----------



## clayton.cole23

Cadel Evens in Stage 7, 2010 giro d italia. IMO best stage of 2010


----------



## spade2you

Epic win to one of the most epic stages of all time.


----------



## atpjunkie

*we have a former WC*



T0mi said:


> My favorite : Florian Rousseau, Perth 1997. He had enough momentum to start saluting even before he had passed Fiedler.
> 
> at around 6:20 in this video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Magne in 2000 at Manchester, his 3rd world championship title in keirin, with that bulldog face and finger pointed to the public (at ~4:00)


and now Masters WC on our velo. He does the same thing quite often. Those guys can clearly tell when they have someone beat


----------



## atpjunkie

*we for me*

if I was a cyclist this would be it

winning the Ronde in the Belgian Nat Champs Tricolor


----------



## alexb618

clayton.cole23 said:


> Cadel Evens in Stage 7, 2010 giro d italia. IMO best stage of 2010


one of the best stages yet one of the worst salutes i have ever seen


----------



## nathanbal

alexb618 said:


> one of the best stages yet one of the worst salutes i have ever seen


take a look a the guys eyes. keeping them open was his victory salute. hard core.


----------



## Retro Grouch

Wow...is that the same guy with the moustache in post 252 and 293?
Talk about a long career in pro cycling


----------



## nathanbal

Retro Grouch said:


> Wow...is that the same guy with the moustache in post 252 and 293?
> Talk about a long career in pro cycling


awesome pick up!!


----------



## ewarnerusa

TTT for 2012. Zach McDonald easily winning U23 CX nationals. Photo from velonews.com. 
’Cross Nationals: McDonald out-rides Kaiser to win U23 race


----------



## JSR

Righteous!


----------



## chase196126

I want YOU for the United States Cyclocross corps!


----------



## Creakyknees

This thread needs dredging today and here's why:

Emmanuel Geuvara wins Tour de San Luis 2013 stage 5. Solo on top of some mountain there in Venezuela, homeboy riding for the hometown team beats Contador, Van Garderen, Nibali and everybody else to the line.


----------



## Fireform

Stupendous! The high point of his entire life so far I bet. And, a great call by the announcer too.


----------



## passthestoke

View attachment 274408


----------



## widebars

That is great.


----------



## widebars

Always cool to see that.


----------



## foto

great thread.

Not a special salute, but what an awesome win. trollololol.


----------



## LostViking

Seems like Mr. Sagan is looking to give us a greater variety for inclusion and consideration here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees

LostViking said:


> Seems like Mr. Sagan is looking to give us a greater variety for inclusion and consideration here! :thumbsup:


----------



## kbiker3111

View attachment 276559


With no more race radios I hope we get these Snafus occasionally.


----------



## Local Hero

Not the best. But still awesome.


----------



## Creakyknees

kbiker3111 said:


> View attachment 276559
> 
> 
> With no more race radios I hope we get these Snafus occasionally.


let's give the real winner his due, nobody else in the picture:


----------



## kbwh

Not bad, the backdrop at Roma Maxima.
A weekend of Italian beauty, the first in March. Brava, RCS!


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

Good thing he's in Europe, here in the US they might charge him with assault for displaying his imaginary assault weapon!


----------



## ewarnerusa

Has it really been over 2 years since this threat made it to the top??? That's a shame! Here's a great pic of a victory celebration, although it isn't while crossing the finishing line. Luca Paolini, and his beard, make for quite the grizzled veteran and it was great to see him pull off Gent Wevelgem. 
Photo off of cyclingnews.com. 10 conclusions from E3 Harelbeke and Gent-Wevelgem | Cyclingnews.com








View attachment 304825


----------

